

Is Australia's slow Internet speed because of island status? - Specstacular
http://economics.com.au/?p=6073

======
noonespecial
Hmm from my Cogent colo in New Jersey to my Primus Colo in Adelaide, I
consistently get 4-5 mbits both ways and those are by no means high dollar,
special privilege connections.

Its not 100, but its faster than the 2 the author claims.

